# Angeln in Wurm und Inde



## Aachener (22. Februar 2008)

Hi Leute, 
wollte mich mal erkundigen ob jemand von euch was darüber weiß ob man in der Wurm und der Inde (bei Aachen) angeln darf, oder wenn nicht WARUM NICHT???
Wir sind hier in der Region ja nicht gerade verwöhnt was natürliche Gewässer angeht, da sollte man die, dies gibt schon nutzen können, oder???
Für die nicht Aachener: Wurm und Inde sind die einzigen kleinen Flüsschen (Forellenregion) in und um Aachen, waren aber lange biologisch Tot, da Aachen viele Tuchfärbereien hatte und Bergbauregion war. Sind mittlerweile teils renaturiert und weisen wieder Fischbestand auf/ Wassergüte 2.
Sind ja schöne Flüsschen in ner schönen Region und da will man doch mal die Rute schwingen


----------



## the doctor (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Wurm und Inde*

Moin,

Ich glaube in der Wzrm darfst du leider nicht angeln.
An die Inde kommt man durch 2 Vereine.
Zum einen wenn man Mitglied in Lucherberg (Lucherberger See) ist, zum anderen hat der Verein in Stolberg Atsch (dort sind 2 Weiher) einen Gewässerabschnitt.
fahr mal zum Rainers Anglertreff in Eschweiler. Er kann dir evtl. mehr dazu sagen.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## schnupp (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Wurm und Inde*

Hallo,
an der Wurm von Haaren bis Höhe Gefängnis darf man fischen.

Wende dich mal an den Gewässerwart des Angelvereines Asv Nievelstein Herzogenrath.
Dieser kann dir wenn du Glück hast eine Jahreskarte für den Abschnitt besorgen.
Soweit ich weiss, haben zwei Personen ihre Karten abgegeben, die jetzt für andere Angler frei sind.

Gruss

Chris


----------



## schnupp (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Wurm und Inde*

Hi, 
die Internetadresse lautet www.asv-online.de

Viel Glück#6

Gruss

Chris#h


----------



## aliencook (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Wurm und Inde*



schnupp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> an der Wurm von Haaren bis Höhe Gefängnis darf man fischen.
> Chris



sind das nicht gerade mal 300-400m?


----------



## Aachener (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Wurm und Inde*

bis hierhin schonmal vielen dank an alle!!!#6
@the doctor: haben die vereine auch ne internetseite. ich finde irgendwie keine!!!


----------



## schnupp (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Wurm und Inde*

Hallo,
Ich denke es sind bestimmt um  2km Strecke.

Hinter dem Tierheim sind sehr gute Plätze.

Sehr viele Döbel und Aale,einige schöne Bachforellen und Äschen dazu ne Handvoll dicker Hechte.

Gruss

Chris


----------



## the doctor (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Wurm und Inde*

ne, die haben anscheinend keine.
wende dich einfach an den Rainer aus´m Angelladen.


----------



## the doctor (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Wurm und Inde*



schnupp schrieb:


> Sehr viele Döbel und Aale,einige schöne Bachforellen und Äschen dazu ne Handvoll dicker Hechte.
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Chris



Gut zu wissen, bis dahin müsste ich 3 mal fallen |supergri

Habe vor Jahren wirklich dicke Rotfedern und Rotaugen unterhalb des Parks in Haaren, in größeren Schwärmen sichten können.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## schnupp (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Wurm und Inde*

Hallo,
Also der Stolberger Verein hat ne Seite

gucke mal unter www.stadtfischereiverein-stolberg.de 

Wo und Was für ne Bachstrecke die haben weiss ich nicht.#c

Werde aber morgen an einem anderen Gewässer des Vereins fischen gehen.
Dann werde ich mich mal schlau machen.

Gruss

Chris|wavey:


----------



## Mr. Lepo (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Wurm und Inde*



the doctor schrieb:


> ne, die haben anscheinend keine.
> wende dich einfach an den Rainer aus´m Angelladen.



Hallo Aachener, hi Marcel,
nee die "AIG Lucherberger See" hat leider keine HP!
Die Inde ist von der Kläranlage zwischen Stolberg und Eschweiler
bis zur Mündung in die Rur in Vereinshand. Die Fischereischeine für die Inde sind auf diesem Abschnitt leider limitiert. Es kann aber sein, dass sich da in nächster Zeit etwas ändert.

Gruß
Dietmar


----------



## schnupp (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Wurm und Inde*

Hallo Marcel,
die Verantwortlichen für die Wurmstrecke wollen unbedingt den Döbelbestand dezimieren.

Unterhalb des Parks kommen einige tiefere Gumpen an denen man auch sehr gut fischen kann.

Rotaugen und Rotfedern sind auch in Mengen vertreten.

Direkt n Haaren an der Brücke füttert ne Frau jeden Tag mit Brot, da musst du dir mal angucken was da für Brocken rumschwimmen.
Darunter auch ne Bachforelle von bestimmt 50cm.

Gruss

Chris


----------



## the doctor (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Wurm und Inde*

@Schnupp

anscheinend ist es doch "nur" der Münsterbach, aber nur innerhalb des Vereinsgeländes.
So liest es sich jedenfalls aus der Seite heraus


also ich weiß von einem Fang einer Refo von 69cm, vor ca.11 Jahren


----------



## the doctor (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Wurm und Inde*

Jepp, die döbel sind ne Plage, selbst in Haaren richtung Eilendorf siehst du fast nur noch Döbel.


----------



## Aachener (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Wurm und Inde*

super leute,
vielen dank für die infos#6. werd mich mal weiter schlau machen. ich hoffe man kommt in die vereine überhaupt noch rein und die sind nich allzu teuer!!!


----------



## Gunni77 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Wurm und Inde*

Moin zusammen,

ich gehöre zu den "Glücklichen", die eine der Indekarten von Lucherberg haben. Das Gewässer wird ab und an besetzt, es folgt die typisch deutsche Reaktion und das Ergebnis ist ein äußerst unerfreulicher Fischbestand. Ab und an ne versprengte Forelle, kleine Döbel weil die großen aus lauter Verzweifelung über fehlende Forellen eins über den Kopf bekommen haben und jede Menge Gründlinge. Prima, ich kenne sogar Leute, die die Besatzforellen rausfangen und verticken, damit sie den Preis für die Karte wieder raushaben, wundert keinen, es soll ja auch Leute geben, die mit Zandern ihr Boot in NL finanzieren, ist wohl der gleiche Menschenschlag. 
Das Problem der kleinen Bäche ist halt, dass man sie sehr leicht plattangeln kann, weil die Fische keinen Rückzugsraum haben und die Tragfähigkeit des Bestandes klein ist, deswegen gibt es anderswo ja auch so restriktive Entnahmebedingungen an Bächen, dazu meist ein Fly-Only gebot. 
Der Grund, warum in den Bächen hier fast nur noch Döbel drin sind ist der gleiche, denn die Forellen werden ohne jedes Maß rausgefangen, Döbel essen nur die ganz verzweifelten, außerdem vermehren sich die wohl auch besser. 
Ich kenne einen Bach in der Vulkaneifel, der in Privathand ist, ich durfte dort ein paar Mal fischen. Zwanzig maßige Forellen auf einen Nachmittag sind kein Problem, obwohl nie besetzt wird. Döbel sind extrem selten, denn kleine Döbel sind hier Futter und keine Konkurrenz, die paar die ich fangen konnte waren deutlich jenseits der 40 cm. Es gibt Eisvögel, aber dafür keine Kormorane, mit oder ohne Flügeln und auch sonst ist die Welt da in Ordnung. Angeln im Bach ist eines der schönsten Dinge, die man machen kann, aber eben nicht wenn man in Aachen wohnt. Es gibt in der Umgebung ein paar schöne Strecken, aber die sind für viel Geld verpachtet an Leute, die darauf aufpassen, das solche Zustände wie hier garnicht erst aufkommen.
Bevor jetzt der Hinweis auf Belgien kommt: Das Gleiche. Die öffentlichen Strecken, z.B. die Ourthe unterhalb von Nisramont sind total fertig, wenn nicht gerade besetzt wird. Auch unterhalb der Woche angeln überall Typen, die mit Würmern auch noch die letzte Forelle raustitschen, die belgischen Pottfischer sind genau so maßlos wie die Deutschen. Es ist wirklich bedauerlich, dass man es so sagen muss, aber die "mir das meiste" Mentalität macht wirklich viel kaputt und ist der Grund, warum die meisten Strecken nicht zugänglich sind. Die Pächter mauern, weil sie wissen, dass sonst binnen kürzester Zeit alles plattgefischt wird, ich hab da schon mit ein paar Leuten gesprochen. Bedauerlich, aber es ist so.


----------



## the doctor (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Wurm und Inde*

Das stimmt Gunt
er,

Holger und ich hatten letztes Jahr mal die Our unsicher gemacht.
- das gleiche, was du da oben schreibst-
das einzigste was wir fangen konnten, waren kleine, wirklich kleine Forellen.
Dicke und auch viele Döbel konnten wir sichtigen.
paar Wochen zuvor war ich zum ersten mal dort und wohl mangels Gewässerkenntnis auf abwegen gekommen.
In dieser kurzen Zeit konnte ich 3 wunderschöne Bafos verhaften.
Allerdings "auf Abwegen", was mir erst später klar wurde

Kurz und knapp:

Alle öffentlichen Bachabschnitte kannst du vergessen, es sei denn es darf nur mit der Fliege gefischt werden


----------



## Mr. Lepo (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Wurm und Inde*

Hi Gunni,
auch ich muss Dir Recht geben. Es ist schon schei*e wenn alles am Bach steht und auf Besatz fischt. Ich habe auch die Indekarte... wenn die Schonzeit für Bachis vorbei ist, zieht es mich auch häufiger zur Inde. Anfangs habe ich dort gefischt, wo man leicht ans Wasser kommt... Das Ergebnis kannste Dir sicherlich vorstellen. 
Es gibt aber noch wenige Stellen, wo die Welt noch halbwegs in Ordnung ist.
Dort, zieht es mich hin.... und das auch ohne Angel!   

So wie ich das lese, sind wir ja Vereinskollegen. Bist Du denn auch häufiger am Logh Luch?


----------



## Gunni77 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Wurm und Inde*

@Doctore

Jap, ich werde wohl doch noch das Werfen mit ner Fliegenpeitsche lernen müssen, und dann ab in den Urlaub, dahin wo es schön ist. 

@MrLepo 

Ich bin in Luch im Verein und war dort früher auch öfter angeln, aus verschiedenen Gründen aber in letzter Zeit nicht mehr, da passieren Dinge, die mich nerven. Ich werde mir das dieses Jahr noch Mal anschauen, mal sehen. An die unzugänglichen Strecken an der Inde habe ich auch geglaubt, aber irgendwie sind die Spezialisten inzwischen auch dort angekommen, zumindest war das meine Erfahrung im letzten Jahr. Da kämpft man sich durch die dicksten Brennesseln und trift doch wieder die Platiktütenfraktion...


----------



## Marco2711 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Wurm und Inde*

Hallo zusammen, 

das Thema ist ja schon ziemlich alt, aber ich möchte es nochmal ansprechen. Ich habe vor kurzem meine Angelausrüstung aus dem Keller gekramt und bin ziemlich heiß darauf nochmal angeln zu gehen. Mein Studium neigt sich gerade dem Ende zu und ein Tag am Wasser wär eine nette Abwechslung zur Tipperei am Pc wegen der Abschlussarbeit |rolleyes

 Die Gewässer in und um Aachen sind ja leider nicht gerade das was man sich als Angler vorstellt, aber ich hatte gehofft man könnte vielleicht trotzdem mal sein Glück an Wurm oder Inde versuchen. 

Kann mir jemand sagen ob die Situation sich mittlerweile gebessert hat, bzw wo kann ich mich über so etwas informieren? Bei der Suche nach Angelvereinen bin ich leider nicht sonderlich fündig geworden - dort wo es einen Ansprechpartner gab warte ich noch auf Antwort. Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen? 

Ich würde (falls jemand Interesse hat) auch gerne mal mit jemandem sprechen (oder auch direkt am Bach die Köder baden) der etwas mehr Erfahrung hat als ich, denn meine eigene beschränkt sich leider nur auf die Zeit als ich als Jugendlicher frisch die Angelprüfung gemacht hab. Das ist mittlerweile auch schon über 10 Jahre her.. 

Wäre schön etwas von den Öchern zu hören


----------



## elhanso (9. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Wurm und Inde*

Hallo ich suche den Kontakt zum asv nievelstein, kann nix finden. Hast du eventuell einen direkten Kontakt. Der Link funktioniert leider nicht.
mfg
Hannes


----------



## Aachen-Oli (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Wurm und Inde*

Halo, das Thema ist zwar sehr alt , trotzdem hätte ich jedoch noch eine Frage :

@schnupp wo genau füttert die Frau die Fische , wann , also um welche Zeit , lebt die Frau noch und wie angelst du dort 


Danke schonmal für Antworten


----------



## Sneep (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Wurm und Inde*

Hallo,

Ich kenne die Aachener Wurm und die Inde von E-Befischungen her. 

Könnt ihr auf weiten Strecken vergessen.

Es sei denn, ihr seid auf Elritzen aus. In der Inde auf 200 m 1.500 Stück.

Es gilt der bekannte Satz:

"Ich würde nie in einem Fluss angeln, wo man Leute wie mich angeln lässt".

sNeeP


----------



## Aachen-Oli (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Wurm und Inde*

Hallo, 
Ok danke für die Antwort @snepp , weis irgendjemand in welchem Gebiet der inde / der Wurm man als Mitglied des stolbergwrfuaccwewivwrwins fuschereivereins angeln darf ?


----------

